

Ask HN: Why hasn't anyone bought airtime against SOPA? - gee_totes

With Jeff Bezos and Elon Musk making large investments in private spaceflight ventures, it seems like the tech community has cash to spare.  Since the mainstream media is not covering SOPA, and with so much to loose for the internet, why haven't tech companies bought commercials on mainstream media to inform people about SOPA?
======
Forrest7778
For the same reasons Google and Wikipedia don't plaster their opposite on
their homepages.

~~~
gee_totes
I don't understand this comment. Google's ad networks carry ads for many
things that could be seen as Google's opposite (i.e. Yahoo, Books, TV News)

